# Working with Hogancastings/ Milbro Pro-Shot(tm)



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

*I'd like to take the opportunity to thank Hogancastings for their great work with my designs, for their financial support of this forum and their service to the slingshot world in general.*

I have a lifetime's love of both craftwork and science and so my slingshot designs break with tradition and try to be distinctive art pieces that also offer the highest level of performance. Each frame is designed with scientific principles of ergonomics and biomechanics so they fit the hand and work with the body to be a natural extension of the shooter's arm. Consequently, only casting can affordably reproduce the curves and flow of my designs.

Milbro Pro-Shot(tm) have been a dream to work with on the _Scallops_ project. Pete is a fellow artisan and takes a master pattern or whole slingshot and turn it directly into high fidelity metal castings. I don't have to worry about investing in tooling or committing to a large production run. The finished product is presentation grade and I can either further embellish the castings, or let Hogancastings take care of marketing and sales. Consequently, I have decided to work more closely with them and will be releasing several new designs in the near future.
*
Scallops in Aluminium and Brass*










*Please tell us your story of sending your designs to **Hogancastings or of slingshots you have bought from them.*


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well said, Dan.

Access to a casting service like Hogancastings has opened up a whole new area for us slingshot designers and shooters. All of a sudden, we can make fantastic constructions out of any kind of material, including stuff that is not strong enough for serious draw weights, and have them cast in metal.

I actually tried to work with small CNC and casting companies before, but they frowned on the weaponry aspect of the projects and also the numbers have been way too low for them. But now we have an excellent provider who WANTS our business!

When I first mentioned Hogancastings in my videos, I said that they "continue to excite the slingshot community". That statement remains standing.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd agree that CNC and waterjet cutting is problematic. CNC companies round here can digitise designs and make 'prototypes' but who wants to spend several hundred dollars in set up fees?

Waterjet is a bit cheaper, because you can just send an Adobe Illustrator vector file, but it's still prohibitively expensive and all you get is a hard edged steel board cut.

Rapid prototyping is another option. You can get fantastic detail and structures impossible by any other method, but again you need to pay for digitising and the unit price is high.

I've also looked into acrylic signmakers, who cut by hand from a drawing, but they charge $30 for a simple board cut and don't round over. You may as well do it yourself.

My final idea is production manufacturing in China. Unless you speak Chinese, live in China and have distribution channels that can move tens of thousands of product (injection moulding) or thousands of metal castings, that's just fantasy.

So as Jörg said, Hogancastings is th only practical option for the craftsman and a fine option at that.

Hogancastings can make a casting based on a whole slingshot and perhaps even a drawing, but the best way is to send them a proper production master. To do that, work in two sides (for the two sides of the mould the cope and drag) and the base each side should be perfectly flat. I work from slabs of wood or plastic. This is a good practice as it ensures a planar parting line so you don't get a situation that may require a complex mould for no good reason. I finish to a smooth finish. It's not really necessary as the sand leaves its own texture which is sanded and buffed out, but it shows the clean lines. Leave at least a 2-3 degree bevel on the edges so they can get the master out of the sand and round over sharp edges. Don't make deep troughs that are hard to finish and may chip out the sand. Avoid small inside radii or areas that are hard to reach with a die grinder, belt sander or polishing map. These areas won't be finished as well. Certainly there should be no overhangs. If you get it all right, Pete is more likely to accept your design and it'll come out perfectly!

For those who have exciting and original designs but lack the facilities to make the master, Pete may be able to tempt me with some castings and have me work from your drawings to make a master for your project.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The work speaks for itself, I wonder if the original Milbro team would've guessed?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have worked with Pete Hogan and he is top notch. I have also worked with Charles Saunders and he also is top notch. We also have some top notch custom makers to work with. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Well what can we say you gyes are the best its nice to know what we have to offer is appreciated by you all.We will continue to work hard in making 
milbro pro shot uk a name people are proud to be a part of It would be grate to think we can become the DANGKUNG of the EU? 
WE HAVE A DREAM and with a bit of hard work it will come true?


----------

